# Salary cheques bounce a lot



## Galway62 (16 Mar 2010)

I work in a busy hotel and wages cheques keep bouncing every week until eventually after several visits to their bank branch they can be changed---very difficult for all concerned trying to pay rent and just live on poor enough wages as they are---anything we can do without going to mgmt an we have no union.


----------



## missdaisy (16 Mar 2010)

*Re: Bounced cheques--galway hotel.*

There is obviously nothing you can do without talking to management. You could approach them and ask them to pay your wage by direct debit?


----------



## Towger (16 Mar 2010)

*Re: Bounced cheques--galway hotel.*

I would start looking for a new job!


----------



## mercman (16 Mar 2010)

*Re: Bounced cheques--galway hotel.*

If the Hotel is as busy as you state, there is obviously another issue with the cheques as they are bouncing. The hotel is probably / possibly owned by one of the Galway property developers. If the cheques are bouncing as often as you make out, Failte Ireland should be advised of this and the Hotel should be declassified of its rating.


----------



## Papercut (17 Mar 2010)

If you can’t be paid in cash you should ask that your cheque be cashed on the hotel premises – either out of petty cash, reception till, bar till, restaurant till etc.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Mar 2010)

As a matter of interest who pays the full bank charges for the cheques bouncing, hopefully the hotel?


----------



## Complainer (17 Mar 2010)

mercman said:


> If the cheques are bouncing as often as you make out, Failte Ireland should be advised of this and the Hotel should be declassified of its rating.


Not sure that this would help matters for the employees.


Towger said:


> I would start looking for a new job!


Yep.


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Bounced cheques--galway hotel.*



towger said:


> i would start looking for a new job!



+1


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Mar 2010)

Irish site dixy ... so you're links etc. won't apply here.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Mar 2010)

The principles are much the same. See the Irish guidelines here. The relevant legislation is the Payment of Wages Act, 1991 (PDF) .

But yeah, I'd be making contingency plans, too.


----------

